# I need some info on this high wheel before I buy it. New at this making sure I do not make a mistake



## ZE52414 (Dec 8, 2016)

Old high wheel anyone know the make the era??? Possible what it's worth!?


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 8, 2016)

That is a decoration and worth nothing as a collectible bicycle. The first thing I did when I took up this hobby was spend about $300 on books and read and studied them. This has saved me countless dollars and sharpened my collecting focus. Jus my 2c. V/r Shawn


----------



## ZE52414 (Dec 8, 2016)

Thank you. Guy around me was selling it for 100 so at least I didn't waste the money I've just seen these things sell for crazy amounts and knew nothing about them. Thank you again!


----------



## bricycle (Dec 8, 2016)

for half a hundee, it might be neat for a kid to ride...


----------



## catfish (Dec 8, 2016)

Buying that would be a mistake. IMO.


----------



## Rambler (Dec 8, 2016)

I purchased one like that in better condition for $40 just to have for kids to ride. I wouldn't give a $100 for that one either. They pop up occasionally for sale and while not exactly a decoration they are really nothing more than a cheep kids toy built sometime around the 1970's.


----------

